# Lanyard For Hole-less Pfs



## jburdine1956 (Dec 26, 2011)

I had the extra PFS and thought that I would experiment with an idea to put a lanyard on my newly acquired PFS. So I started with a length of paracord, estimated how long a loop I wanted and tied a lanyard knot in it, Then I advanced up the handle of the PFS and started half-hitching down the length of it to where the base swells out, and used a length of heavy fishing line to pull the surplus cord into the handle. A drop of super glue at the areas that the cord ends poke out to lock them in place and I have a new lanyard that does not seem to add more bulk to the PFS. I figure that if I hang a smallish carabiner from my neck I can hang the PFS from the lanyard loop. Scan provided.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice idea ... bet it provides a better grip.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## jburdine1956 (Dec 26, 2011)

Charles said:


> Nice idea ... bet it provides a better grip.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


A bit more, I've dropped the banded one while shooting it about once. I just like the idea of the lanyard so that if I lose hold on it, it won't hit the ground. Speeds up recovery if it is attached to your wrist.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool, slingshots with lanyards are much comfortable to hold and shoot.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

lanyards adds some character to it thats for sure


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

It's not so much the frame hitting the ground that I worry about, it's losing my grip on it at full draw and having it smack me in the face. A lanyard will eliminate that, and also make it easier to carry around, while still available for a quick shot.

Nice work with the paracord too 

James


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Great idea, nice wrapping.


----------

